# Walabot device. This looks interesting



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

Interesting but pricey.

Stud finders often don't work for me as I do a lot of workin vintage buildings. Sometimes there are two layers of drywall over old lath and plaster.

This could come in handy. Maybe not $200 dollars handy.

https://walabot.com/diy?utm_source=...l5Iw.0&utm_referrer=https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It costs more than that, if you do not have the required phone.

Wait a few months and the price will adjust.

ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

The FLIR 1s were more expensive and then competitors came in the market and drove down the price.

Yayyy!!!! Free Market Capitalism.


----------



## RemodelCon (Dec 8, 2016)

That is interesting, I wonder what the technology behind it is? Sonar, RF, Radar...


----------



## Lyzic (Feb 23, 2012)

It is now on sale for $99. That is the realm of try it and see.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you give some instances? What were you looking for and what ended up happening? How was the wall built? Depths and how do you think it works? As of today the device was down to $60 but the ad image still looks too good to be true. Like the ad photo, is it more metal better image?


----------

